# Fact or Fiction



## Lukikus2

I was told by an ol' wiseman once that in areas where the squirrel population is at the highest level the surrounding woods can sustain, the females will chew off the testicles of the males when they are born. What say ye?


----------



## SGADawg

I have shot several castrated tree rats over the years.  I always heard that mature males would do it to young in the nest if the sow couldn't fight them off.  It was said they did it to eliminate breeding competition.  I have no idea if that is accurate or not.


----------



## Jranger

SGADawg said:


> I have shot several castrated tree rats over the years.  I always heard that mature males would do it to young in the nest if the sow couldn't fight them off.  It was said they did it to eliminate breeding competition.  I have no idea if that is accurate or not.



That's what I always heard too.


----------



## JustUs4All

Sucks to be a tree rat.


----------



## Nicodemus

I`ve heard that rumor, but I don`t believe it.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

I have not run across many a casterated squirrel, but I wish they did do that.  Would save me alot of time parboilin' em.


----------



## Flaustin1

Ive killed 3 or 4 that were manless myself.  It looked like they just never had any.  Who knows?


----------



## crokseti

Recon thats what their doin when their chasin each other round and round the trees?


----------



## Ruger#3

FYI


"After the mating season, the testicles of the male squirrels shrink in size from seven grams to one gram so they look like they have been castrated.  This is the genesis of the myth that the more aggressive red squirrels castrate the more prolific gray squirrels."

"Gray squirrels usually have two mating seasons in a year; in mid-winter and early summer. The gray squirrel forms a pecking order usually with the oldest male squirrel as the top squirrel. There is a myth of red squirrels chasing gray or fox squirrels to castrate them. This is not true. This story came about because after the mating season in the fall, the testicles of fox and gray squirrels shrink so much in size that it looks like they have been removed. Also older squirrels during mating season will try to chase the younger males out of their territory and until they’re fully grown the young male’s testicles don’t descend."


----------



## shakey gizzard

You know what they say about blind squirrels and nuts!


----------



## jcinpc




----------



## Lukikus2

Interesting. Glad I asked. Now I have learned something new today.


----------



## dawg2

Wives tale.


----------



## GB Young

They do , absolutely, eat nuts. Its a fact.


----------



## nkbigdog

Ruger#3 said:


> FYI
> 
> 
> "After the mating season, the testicles of the male squirrels shrink in size from seven grams to one gram so they look like they have been castrated.  This is the genesis of the myth that the more aggressive red squirrels castrate the more prolific gray squirrels."
> 
> "Gray squirrels usually have two mating seasons in a year; in mid-winter and early summer. The gray squirrel forms a pecking order usually with the oldest male squirrel as the top squirrel. There is a myth of red squirrels chasing gray or fox squirrels to castrate them. This is not true. This story came about because after the mating season in the fall, the testicles of fox and gray squirrels shrink so much in size that it looks like they have been removed. Also older squirrels during mating season will try to chase the younger males out of their territory and until they’re fully grown the young male’s testicles don’t descend."



Yeh I have that problem when I go swimming in cold water...But I don't bury my nuts in the ground


----------



## 4HAND

My Grandaddy died in 2009 at the ripe old age of 104. He told us this was how squirrels balanced their population, so that's good enough for me!


----------



## drippin' rock

My grandaddy said the young stay in the nest so long, the mama's will do it to prevent inbreeding.


----------



## Bhrama

GB Young said:


> They do , absolutely, eat nuts. Its a fact.


----------

